# SSR for Limited Park Activity



## travelhacker (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't own DVC and don't have any plans to, but I will have access to RCI soon and quite a few RCI points available to me.

Our boys are currently two and while they are free, we will need to pay for them soon. They are really easy, happy boys but still need to do things like take naps. Back to back park days sounds daunting at least for the next 18-24 months.

We've gone to Orlando the past couple of years with them and stayed at Harbour Lake and do probably 3 or 4 short days (4-7 hours) at theme parks before relaxing at the resort. We have really enjoyed it and a big part of that is that we have taken things really easy and enjoy many of the amenities (Pirate Ship Pool, Splash Pad, Mini Golf, Water Slide, etc) at the resort.

Just in exchange fees, I would pay about what I would pay for an interval getaway at an MVC resort, so I'm not certain it will make sense to book it until we know we are going to be hitting the parks hard. 

So my question is:
If you stay at SSR and don't plan on spending more than a handful of days in the parks, do you find that it is significantly better than a nice MVC resort from a theming / activities standpoint?

What things have you enjoyed doing at SSR?
Does the pool get crowded?
Does the line for the waterslide get long?
Would you stay at SSR if you were only planning on doing a couple of days at the theme parks, and maybe one special event (Halloween / Christmas Party or After Hours)?
How are the onsite activities?

We really like Disney resorts (have stayed at Vero / Hilton Head in the offseason) and the cast members at the activities center made everything incredible for our then 3 year old daughter. Could we have a similar experience at SSR if we spent extended amounts of time at the resort?

Any other thoughts?


----------



## louisianab (Feb 22, 2020)

I genuinely enjoy the Disney transportation - from Magical Express to Bus-Park service.

SSR has 2 pools with slides, and the main pool has activities all day long also for all age groups.
They also have quiet pools. The slide lines were minimal all of the times we were there, we were by the Paddock pool last time and there were never more than 2 kids in line for the slide. The main pool also has a small splash pad and the Paddock pool has a small kids "water playground" The cast members will provide that great service for sure. There are movies by the stars at night also.
You can also walk or ride the boats to Disney Springs, which provides more shopping and food. My kids also just thought riding the boats was cool - we saw river otters. I absolutely would stay there without going to the parks.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 22, 2020)

I would not say DVC is significantly better than Marriott Vacation Club.  Marriott rooms are nicer in my opinion and bigger on square footage than your typical DVC 1 bedroom which is only about 700 square feet (except for Disney’s Old Key West 1 bedrooms which are 942 square feet).  If I was not going to the parks much, I would prefer the larger nicer rooms at Marriott or Sheraton vacation clubs in Orlando. Activities are about the same at both.  We actually use our DVC points for a few days onsite and then book Marriott or Sheraton Vistana II Getaways for the rest of our vacations in Orlando as we do 9 to10 day trips usually.


----------



## Dean (Feb 22, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> I don't own DVC and don't have any plans to, but I will have access to RCI soon and quite a few RCI points available to me.
> 
> Our boys are currently two and while they are free, we will need to pay for them soon. They are really easy, happy boys but still need to do things like take naps. Back to back park days sounds daunting at least for the next 18-24 months.
> 
> ...


For a day or 2 probably not unless you'll take advantage of other components like the dining plan.  At roughly $400 and giving up your week/points it likely isn't worth it.  Personally we enjoy on property so we likely would side by side for a 1 BR or larger but not for a studio.


littlestar said:


> I would not say DVC is significantly better than Marriott Vacation Club.  Marriott rooms are nicer in my opinion and bigger on square footage than your typical DVC 1 bedroom which is only about 700 square feet (except for Disney’s Old Key West 1 bedrooms which are 942 square feet).  If I was not going to the parks much, I would prefer the larger nicer rooms at Marriott or Sheraton vacation clubs in Orlando. Activities are about the same at both.  We actually use our DVC points for a few days onsite and then book Marriott or Sheraton Vistana II Getaways for the rest of our vacations in Orlando as we do 9 to10 day trips usually.


As for better or worse it depends.  Ignoring theming I'd say at least MVC resorts 2 or 3 are better and 1 or 2 roughly the same comparing resort to resort but they are not in the same locations and on property does give some additional options/perks including free parking, early/late park options & dining plan access as well as fast pass access earlier.  Historically it's difficult to ignore theming but that's becoming less so, esp at SSR.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks all!

Sounds like I'll probably go with a Marriott for our next trip (hoping for Lakeshore Reserve, but I'd be very happy with Harbour Lake as well). 

Then once the boys are a bit older we'll try for DVC where we can take advantage of the park perks. It is good to know that there are a number of good activity options and people enjoy hanging around the resort as well.

I was also surprised to hear that the water slide and pool area wasn't nearly as crowded as I thought it would be....sounds like it would be a great way to spend some time while we're waiting to attend a Halloween or Christmas party.


----------



## Dean (Feb 22, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Sounds like I'll probably go with a Marriott for our next trip (hoping for Lakeshore Reserve, but I'd be very happy with Harbour Lake as well).
> 
> ...


I don't know the age of the kids but for younger kids I'd put HL at the top of the MVC resorts and LR near the bottom due to the pool setup though the villas are much nicer at LR.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 22, 2020)

Dean said:


> I don't know the age of the kids but for younger kids I'd put HL at the top of the MVC resorts and LR near the bottom due to the pool setup though the villas are much nicer at LR.


I did GV then CH and even though I didn’t have a lockout in Cypress, I enjoyed that resort much better. I liked the smaller feel and being close to the lobby helped. I also thought the location was excellent


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 22, 2020)

Dean said:


> I don't know the age of the kids but for younger kids I'd put HL at the top of the MVC resorts and LR near the bottom due to the pool setup though the villas are much nicer at LR.


Yes, we absolutely love Harbour Lake. We've stayed there a couple of times and really enjoyed it, but we kind of want to try something new....strictly to see what other options there are and LR looks great. I'm thinking everyone would like the lazy river, and our 6 year old would love the water slides. I'm curious what amenities the JW and Ritz offer,

I figure the activities at the two resorts are similar, so we'd be missing out on a little kid pool, splash pad, and mini golf by staying at LR. I'd love to get your thoughts though. Any reason to reconsider LR with young kids?


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 22, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I did GV then CH and even though I didn’t have a lockout in Cypress, I enjoyed that resort much better. I liked the smaller feel and being close to the lobby helped. I also thought the location was excellent


What did you like about CH? 

I know that is a favorite for many TUGgers. It sounds like the activities are second to none at CH, and people seem to like the pools, but the lack of a water slide and splash pad would be a bummer for the little ones.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 22, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> What did you like about CH?
> 
> I know that is a favorite for many TUGgers. It sounds like the activities are second to none at CH, and people seem to like the pools, but the lack of a water slide and splash pad would be a bummer for the little ones.


The kids had a blast at GV when I was with my nieces and nephews. Me and my friends loved CH because we were in the building right next to the lobby so it was a 30 second walk to the pool, restaurant, and market. I also liked pulling into the driveway and only driving 15 seconds to the building, rather than 5 min with GV. I also liked the proximity to I4 to Disney. I’d stay there again even if I need two two bedrooms. Of course I’m hoping for DVC


----------



## bendadin (Feb 23, 2020)

FWIW, I have the same issue but with Wyndham. I have that decision today. I have an exchange  that cost me around $40 plus fee so I took it. I also have a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek that I can cancel.  I keep wavering. It is really busy here altogether so no transportation is going to be fun. My youngest has slept in my bed for the past two nights. She is a starfish and whacked me in the face more times than I can count. And then we will only have one bathroom. Four in a DVC studio used to be fine for us five years ago, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Dean (Feb 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I did GV then CH and even though I didn’t have a lockout in Cypress, I enjoyed that resort much better. I liked the smaller feel and being close to the lobby helped. I also thought the location was excellent


The location is the same as HL as they are across the street from each other.  I think CH is a resort that seems to be more than the sum of it's parts.  It definitely has a cult following and it is a very nice resort.  When I posted 2 or 3 resorts better (in some ways) than DVC, the third I was thinking was CH.  In this case I was going with the them of "young kids".  Another resort I'd suggest you give a try when you can for the pool & slide options is the Bluegreen resort down the road, The Fountains.  


travelhacker said:


> Yes, we absolutely love Harbour Lake. We've stayed there a couple of times and really enjoyed it, but we kind of want to try something new....strictly to see what other options there are and LR looks great. I'm thinking everyone would like the lazy river, and our 6 year old would love the water slides. I'm curious what amenities the JW and Ritz offer,
> 
> I figure the activities at the two resorts are similar, so we'd be missing out on a little kid pool, splash pad, and mini golf by staying at LR. I'd love to get your thoughts though. Any reason to reconsider LR with young kids?


It's a great resort certainly but it'll be more of an adult crowd in all likelihood.  We don't travel to other pools where any distance is involved just like we don't stay at Harbour Pointe/SP and travel to the beach rather we stay at Grande Ocean so the beach is there.  I can't speak to the JW/Ritz options.  I do enjoy trying new things.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 23, 2020)

For what it's worth, *all* of my theme park days are "short" days. We either do morning/break/evening, a morning to mid-afternoon, or a mid-afternoon to close. Most often is morning/break/evening. The "morning" segment is no more than 5 hours and usually closer to 4, the evening segment usually 2-3 hours. I still find some value in being "in the bubble" during that time, though I also agree that DVC resorts, viewed only as resorts, can be a little lackluster. That's particularly true for the "2nd Generation" resorts: SSR, BWV, BCV, and VWL. The layouts in those four are not very well thought out IMO.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 23, 2020)

My 4 year old loved SSR. We are wyndham owners and our go to is usually Bonnet Creek, but we did an RCI exchange. She cant tell the difference between the two in terms of DVC being 3x the price, but she enjoyed both equally. I would think of SSR as being somewhere you can trade into for extra variety, but not superior to Marriott or Wyndham.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 23, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> My 4 year old loved SSR. We are wyndham owners and our go to is usually Bonnet Creek, but we did an RCI exchange. She cant tell the difference between the two in terms of DVC being 3x the price, but she enjoyed both equally. I would think of SSR as being somewhere you can trade into for extra variety, but not superior to Marriott or Wyndham.


I don’t think of DVC as superior to other resorts in the Orlando area, I think of them as being in the bubble as the major factor in wanting to stay there. Only a few have a easy to park transport. A few more now with the skyliner. It’s all about the bubble. Of course for the days you’re going to universal it’s pointless.


----------



## Dean (Feb 23, 2020)

bnoble said:


> For what it's worth, *all* of my theme park days are "short" days. We either do morning/break/evening, a morning to mid-afternoon, or a mid-afternoon to close. Most often is morning/break/evening. The "morning" segment is no more than 5 hours and usually closer to 4, the evening segment usually 2-3 hours. I still find some value in being "in the bubble" during that time, though I also agree that DVC resorts, viewed only as resorts, can be a little lackluster. That's particularly true for the "2nd Generation" resorts: SSR, BWV, BCV, and VWL. The layouts in those four are not very well thought out IMO.


Us too, we do not do kamikaze stays any more.  We may go early, leave and go back but the days of arriving when they open and staying till they close are way behind us.  And even that time is often taken up in part with dining options.  It makes for a more relaxed approach and for us, a more enjoyable time.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 23, 2020)

Dean said:


> Us too, we do not do kamikaze stays any more.  We may go early, leave and go back but the days of arriving when they open and staying till they close are way behind us.  And even that time is often taken up in part with dining options.  It makes for a more relaxed approach and for us, a more enjoyable time.


I’m copying and pasting this and sending this to my sister in law via USPS, FedEx,DHL, Text, Email, SOS, Smoke signals you name it..... she runs us wild in the parks. Lol.


----------



## Dean (Feb 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’m copying and pasting this and sending this to my sister in law via USPS, FedEx,DHL, Text, Email, SOS, Smoke signals you name it..... she runs us wild in the parks. Lol.


I routinely plan family trips.  It might be 2 couples like last week for 10 days in Vegas, it might be 15 people for 3 weeks like HI 1.5 years ago, 4 couples for Aruba for 1.5 weeks last year or 56 people like HHI last 4th of July.  I've done many group trips for DVC/Disney as well.  If I'm using timeshares and inviting others, I cover the accommodations (yes even the 56) so that does take quite a bit of risk and aggravation out of the equation.  

My rules are simple: 

Don't bring drama.
Don't leave charges on the room for me to cover.
Attend the one planned family meal or have a good reason for missing.
Other than that I'm good and they're on their own.  They can hang out with us the entire time or I might hardly see them other than the meal and I'm OK with that as I can't give them expectations then be upset if they abide by them.  I do try to plan where applicable such as FP/meals for Disney or meals/activities for HI.  Next to last HHI trip I chartered a boat that does dolphin excursions.  That trip we had 51 but there were 43 in the core group and an 8 party last minute add on because I had an extra room for 5 nights who are not part of the family.  The boat held 40 so 3 weren't able to go.  I was surprised that every single person wanted to go so I was one of the 3 that didn't even though I was paying for it and the rooms.  That was fine with me, that's what you do when you're trying to serve others.  When I plan, I do so to give options but NOT to control others vacations.

I've seen a ton of issues centered around such trips with DVC.  I'm sure it happens in all areas of life but something about Disney just seems to bring out the worse in people on vacation.  One thing I'll tell you is that "Crazy is crazy on steroids where Disney is concerned".  IF someone is a problem, they will almost certainly be the same or even worse on a Disney trip.  A lot of people think because they're giving a subsidized vacation that people will be not heir best behavior, NOT, seems to be quite the opposite.  Fortunately for us this is not our family but we did have someone who created drama this has year on our HHI trip and thus are not invited this year.  I've seen people upset the sponsor wasn't paying for tickets and meals in addition.  

I also have adopted the attitude that "To be unclear is to be unkind".  So if there is someone you are not certain about or think there might be issues, sit down and talk to them directly, preferably face to face, about the issues or concerns then if there are reservations on either side, just say no.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 23, 2020)

Dean said:


> I routinely plan family trips.  It might be 2 couples like last week for 10 days in Vegas, it might be 15 people for 3 weeks like HI 1.5 years ago, 4 couples for Aruba for 1.5 weeks last year or 56 people like HHI last 4th of July.  I've done many group trips for DVC/Disney as well.  If I'm using timeshares and inviting others, I cover the accommodations (yes even the 56) so that does take quite a bit of risk and aggravation out of the equation.
> 
> My rules are simple:
> 
> ...


I love this! I would be able to travel with you any time! I do the same when I plan friends trips. I have some friends that feel we must do EVERYTHING TOGETHER and I feel, you do you, I’ll do Me, they do them and we can all meet when we want. So kudos to you for being so accommodating and generous.

as far as family trips I’ve been extremely blessed with family that doesn’t fight over hectic schedules at Disney. We all kind of just go with the flow and let my sister in law handle things. It’s actually easier to not have to worry about fast passes and those things as she is on top of it. We are just tired! Haha. Even with her hectic scheduling, I’m thankful to have her because we would be lost without her so it’s actually a good thing. So much so, that when I was in Orlando with co workers and we went to Disney on our free day of the conference I planned the greatest day for them. We went on everything and even got a free ticket to come back when ROTR went down. I called my sister in law and she kept saying “gee when you go with me you’re tired and complain but all of a sudden youre Mr. DISNEY?!” So now I have to be her planning partner. I should have stayed quiet on my successful Disney day haha.


----------



## Dean (Feb 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I love this! I would be able to travel with you any time! I do the same when I plan friends trips. I have some friends that feel we must do EVERYTHING TOGETHER and I feel, you do you, I’ll do Me, they do them and we can all meet when we want. So kudos to you for being so accommodating and generous.
> 
> as far as family trips I’ve been extremely blessed with family that doesn’t fight over hectic schedules at Disney. We all kind of just go with the flow and let my sister in law handle things. It’s actually easier to not have to worry about fast passes and those things as she is on top of it. We are just tired! Haha. Even with her hectic scheduling, I’m thankful to have her because we would be lost without her so it’s actually a good thing. So much so, that when I was in Orlando with co workers and we went to Disney on our free day of the conference I planned the greatest day for them. We went on everything and even got a free ticket to come back when ROTR went down. I called my sister in law and she kept saying “gee when you go with me you’re tired and complain but all of a sudden youre Mr. DISNEY?!” So now I have to be her planning partner. I should have stayed quiet on my successful Disney day haha.


My sister suggested last week I should come with them on their upcoming NYC trip so I could plan and investigate for them but it's not in the cards.   We are truly blessed as you can't change people and we generally don't have drama with last year being an exception.  Even then it really didn't come back to me but it was a downer for a portion of the group.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 23, 2020)

bnoble said:


> For what it's worth, *all* of my theme park days are "short" days. We either do morning/break/evening, a morning to mid-afternoon, or a mid-afternoon to close. Most often is morning/break/evening. The "morning" segment is no more than 5 hours and usually closer to 4, the evening segment usually 2-3 hours. I still find some value in being "in the bubble" during that time, though I also agree that DVC resorts, viewed only as resorts, can be a little lackluster. That's particularly true for the "2nd Generation" resorts: SSR, BWV, BCV, and VWL. The layouts in those four are not very well thought out IMO.


Where I notice the space limitation the most is at SSR, BWV, BCV, and VWL in the living room and kitchen.  There used to be a guy on the disboards called Richyams who joked that at BWV he could sit on the couch in the living room and open the door to the frig in the kitchen to get a drink out - laughter!


----------



## CPNY (Feb 23, 2020)

Dean said:


> My sister suggested last week I should come with them on their upcoming NYC trip so I could plan and investigate for them but it's not in the cards.   We are truly blessed as you can't change people and we generally don't have drama with last year being an exception.  Even then it really didn't come back to me but it was a downer for a portion of the group.


When you travel with that many people drama or instances or tension are inevitable. If they need tips on nyc let me know


----------



## Dean (Feb 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> When you travel with that many people drama or instances or tension are inevitable. If they need tips on nyc let me know


Thanks, I'm going to let them figure it out since I'm not directly involved other than I gave them the accommodations at the MVC Pulse resort there (niece's graduation trip).  And I've got other things to plan including a cruise then the HHI trip this summer preceded by an adult only family trip to Charleston.  As for drama, either we've been lucky, we have a great group or I've laid clear guidelines; likely a combination of the 3.  We've had more than 20 such family trips going back to DVC VB in 1998 with immediate family & 1999 OKW the last year we got free park passes with 18 or so people.  We've had mid 30's or more I believe over 10 times now.  The person in question last year had been left off once previously due to drama within her family circle mostly her doing but appeared to be doing much better.  Fortunately it didn't affect me directly with such drama.  I arrived at having such rules because of some of my immediate family and I figured it best to deal with a couple of possible issues up front.  It was a great trip and I'm glad I did as that trip holds some of our best memories including a quote from my mom that was a mispronunciation that I could not post here in good taste and she didn't have a clue.  Our first HHI family trip was a small group as well of maybe 10 but the visual of my wife's older uncle in his 60's polyester elastic swim trunks that used to be red is both memorable and scary at the same time.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 23, 2020)

Dean said:


> Thanks, I'm going to let them figure it out since I'm not directly involved other than I gave them the accommodations at the MVC Pulse resort there (niece's graduation trip).  And I've got other things to plan including a cruise then the HHI trip this summer preceded by an adult only family trip to Charleston.  As for drama, either we've been lucky, we have a great group or I've laid clear guidelines; likely a combination of the 3.  We've had more than 20 such family trips going back to DVC VB in 1998 with immediate family & 1999 OKW the last year we got free park passes with 18 or so people.  We've had mid 30's or more I believe over 10 times now.  The person in question last year had been left off once previously due to drama within her family circle mostly her doing but appeared to be doing much better.  Fortunately it didn't affect me directly with such drama.  I arrived at having such rules because of some of my immediate family and I figured it best to deal with a couple of possible issues up front.  It was a great trip and I'm glad I did as that trip holds some of our best memories including a quote from my mom that was a mispronunciation that I could not post here in good taste and she didn't have a clue.  Our first HHI family trip was a small group as well of maybe 10 but the visual of my wife's older uncle in his 60's polyester elastic swim trunks that used to be red is both memorable and scary at the same time.


Ahh the family fun haha. That’s the point, the good and errr bad memories lol


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 24, 2020)

littlestar said:


> Where I notice the space limitation the most is at SSR, BWV, BCV, and VWL in the living room and kitchen.  There used to be a guy on the disboards called Richyams who joked that at BWV he could sit on the couch in the living room and open the door to the frig in the kitchen to get a drink out - laughter!


I remember Richyams and really miss him! Thanks for bringing back those memories. 

And I agree with you about the size of the living room/kitchen area at the DVC resorts. My parents used to own Marriott and I was always blown away by the differences. Imagine, if the unit sleeps eight people there’s actually a dining table and chairs to seat all eight at the same time! I’m wondering whether DVC left II due to its poor comparison to Marriott resorts when people traded out. DVC is valued strictly for location, location, location.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 24, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I remember Richyams and really miss him! Thanks for bringing back those memories.
> 
> And I agree with you about the size of the living room/kitchen area at the DVC resorts. My parents used to own Marriott and I was always blown away by the differences. Imagine, if the unit sleeps eight people there’s actually a dining table and chairs to seat all eight at the same time! I’m wondering whether DVC left II due to its poor comparison to Marriott resorts when people traded out. DVC is valued strictly for location, location, location.


Some think it may be going back to II


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 25, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Some think it may be going back to II


Yes, I've read that thread, and I know it's possible but I'll believe it when I see it.  I would love to have DVC return to II, but I don't have any expectations or make any predictions when it comes to DVC now!


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 25, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> So my question is:
> If you stay at SSR and don't plan on spending more than a handful of days in the parks, do you find that it is significantly better than a nice MVC resort from a theming / activities standpoint?


The number one benefit of staying at SSR is 60 day Fastpasses for your length of stay instead of having to try and score FPs 30 days out each and every morning you want to be in the parks. And to a lesser extent length of stay Advanced Dining Reservations (ADRs) instead of booking day by day (useful/necessary for some restaurants like the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater).

As for the villas themselves, the MVC resorts are similar to DVC and nicer in some respects. We are particularly fond of the Royal/Imperial Palms with it's easy drive to WDW and access to Marriott's World Center.



travelhacker said:


> Our boys are currently two and while they are free, we will need to pay for them soon. They are really easy, happy boys but still need to do things like take naps. Back to back park days sounds daunting at least for the next 18-24 months...


Part of why we own at BLT and BCV is naps. Being able to go to the park in the morning, walk 'home' so the kids can nap, and then go out again was very nice. If you can swing it you might wish to consider renting DVC once or twice while they are this age.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 25, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> And to a lesser extent length of stay Advanced Dining Reservations (ADRs) instead of booking day by day (useful/necessary for some restaurants like the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater).



RCI exchanges almost never come through before 180 days for this to be a benefit. And while there are some restaurants that benefit from 180+10 booking, I've always been able to get a Sci-Fi lunch reservation 2-4 months in advance after confirming an exchange, so I'm not sure it's one of them. The Touring Plans dining reservation finder has been a really helpful tool for me.


----------

